# Miami Bulldog Frame Info. Wanted



## Dweber (May 17, 2021)

Miami Bulldog frame. Fork is not original to the frame. I added it at a later date. My question is how it should be badged? Miami, Merkel,
Hudson, Racycle, etc.? Any help appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2021)

@hoofhearted 
@New Mexico Brant 
@bentwoody66


----------



## Goldenindian (May 17, 2021)

Killer frame Dave! I think racycle. Don’t know for sure..but split bottom bracket...thanks for sharing! Love this stuff.


----------



## Goldenindian (May 17, 2021)

This is probably the chain ring it had.


----------



## Dweber (May 17, 2021)

Holes line up perfectly for the Racycle badge


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2021)

absolutely beautiful frame, still one of those dream bikes i want to have. killer bike my friend.

Nick.


----------



## Dweber (May 17, 2021)

Found these photos posted earlier on the Cabe.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 17, 2021)

Here is the Hudson badged one Paul just sold at Memory Lane:









						Sold - 1914? Miami built Hudson Bulldog | Archive (sold)
					

Very Rare Miami built Hudson Bulldog. Merkel chain ring. Someone a long time ago painted it merkel orange over original black paint. Free delivery to Memorylane Show




					thecabe.com


----------



## Dweber (May 17, 2021)

Anyone have a Racycle bottom bracket assembly or Racycle donor frame with parts needed?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Dweber (May 17, 2021)

Frame Number


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 17, 2021)

Saw a 26-tooth Miami sweet-heart chain ring sprocket (not mine) up for sale this morning on an online auction site near a bay — (if one was looking).
From Corona CA.


----------



## SKPC (May 18, 2021)

This one_? _No longer on the bay as I have seen so few I couldn't help myself.


----------



## mikecuda (May 18, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the Hudson badged one Paul just sold at Memory Lane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that at Kutztown swap meet?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 18, 2021)

Goldenindian said:


> Killer frame Dave! I think racycle. Don’t know for sure..but split bottom bracket...thanks for sharing! Love this stuff.



Interesting how the downtube decal(s) are presented on the side.  Looks like a 1915 Dave.  I have the pedals this requires if you are in need.


----------



## sm2501 (May 19, 2021)

Here's my Miami badged version.


----------

